# Yes, I'm a hypochondriac....Do I have AIDS?



## 3knd (Feb 5, 2012)

This morning, I woke up...someone rolled a joint for me. I went to a bus stop and smoked it there. a woman who stays in a shelter with me asked to smoke some (as I always do, I hesitated and then felt guilty), so I passed it out to her. she took a few drags and handed it back top me, I didn't smoke RIGHT AWAY. Instead, I went around a corner and ripped the largest part of the joint off. I was just wondering...Am I fine? Or do I have to worry? Like, Is there such thing as AIDS breath?


----------



## hshh (Feb 5, 2012)

your fucked


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 5, 2012)

no


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 5, 2012)

You are FINE. First of all, do you even know this woman has AIDS? Second of all, HIV/AIDS cannot be transmitted through saliva, and the virus dies within a matter of seconds when exposed to air. Learned this all in my drug class last week, so the knowledge is freshie fresh in my mind. You're fine. You wasted some weed, is all.


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 5, 2012)

AIDS=no
HEPATITIS=maybe

if your worried then just stop drinking, eating or smoking after other people. most if not all hypochondriacs follow this simple rule.


----------



## 3knd (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I'm going to go with barefoot just so I won't walk around town thinking that I have some of fucked up disease or anything.hah, thanks that's good to know. Man, smart people are awesome


----------



## MiztressWinter (Feb 5, 2012)

Is this for real? I'm not trying to sound mean...but did you REALLY think you could contract AIDS from smoking after someone? Surely alot of people would have AIDS if it were so easy to catch...like from sharing a drink etc. People...educate yourselves. If you don't know how diseases are spread..then you NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## wizehop (Feb 5, 2012)

"HIV can be detected in several fluids and tissue of a person living with HIV. It is important to understand however, that finding a small amount of HIV in a body fluid or tissue does not mean that HIV is transmitted by that body fluid or tissue. Only specific fluids (blood, semen, vaginal secretions, and breast milk) from an HIV-infected person can transmit HIV. These specific fluids must come in contact with a mucous membrane or damaged tissue or be directly injected into the blood-stream (from a needle or syringe) for transmission to possibly occur.
In the United States, HIV is most commonly transmitted through specific sexual behaviors (anal or vaginal sex) or sharing needles with an infected person. It is less common for HIV to be transmitted through oral sex or for an HIV-infected woman to pass the virus to her baby before or during childbirth or after birth through breastfeeding or by prechewing food for her infant. In the United States, it is also possible to acquire HIV through exposure to infected blood, transfusions of infected blood, blood products, or organ transplantation, though this risk is extremely remote due to rigorous testing of the U.S. blood supply and donated organs."


----------



## slurricane (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL


----------



## 3knd (Feb 5, 2012)

-.- Okay, okay. I get it. I was dumb...REALLY dumb. 
I'll be fine. Again. thanks.


----------



## p3ople45ale (Feb 5, 2012)

Unless it that new mutation AIDS thats in saliva this year then no.


----------



## Everymanalion (Feb 5, 2012)

You are safe dude just be careful though, If someone has HIV/AIDS and you do the same thing or share a drink or something and they have a cut in their mouth and it bleeds a little on whatever it is and it gets your system you are fucked.


----------



## 3knd (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, They're mouth is like...totally fucked up. Still. I was wicked cautious. I don't know, fuck that. haha


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 6, 2012)

I more afraid of getting a dose of meth from shaking a tweaker's hand since I know that shit comes out in the sweat. I also don't buy weed from tweakers cause I don't want them touching my weed with their meth sweat getting into my weed. I avoid tweakers like the black plague. herion junkies too, most drugs are water soluble and come out of the sweat glands in small amounts.


----------

